# New corals



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Haven't added anything to the tank for a while, couldn't resist tonight and bought some frags and a toadstool. Hoping the toadstool will open up soon.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice blue mushroom


----------

